# returned broken phone to verizon thru asurion



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

soo small question my release day strat was having a problem with the radio and well verizon sent me a new Strat and i pretty much forgot to put it back to stock and it even still has the yellow ! at boot up. i already mailed the phone back last night will asurion even noticed the yellow !? it also had the droid charge boot animation as well lol. i heard they pretty much just take out all the insides and just put new stuff in and reuse it for the next guy. i did not pay anything for the new strat as it was a radio problem and was not my fault so i got it for free with free overnight

when i was with ATT i had 3 different captivates that were all rooted and i sent them back as is and never got anything bad back from them.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

I just sent one back today that was running stock but still had cwm on it and showed a few flashes on the boot counter thing. What were your results so I know what to expect? Thanks


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

same here, wife's strat stock had same radio issues. I have tweaked 2.2 and same issues periodically, hers just got to the point where no audio passes and all calls drop with hot reboots... stupid samsung, not even an OTA. if not for this forum, this phone would have no love lol. I wanted to know same as tjarvis if I had to replace mine.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

This is why I always recommended to do a nandroid backup as the absolute first thing after installing CWM Recovery, then get it off the sd card just in case, before installing root or anything else. Getting rid of CWM is easy, getting the ROM back to exactly stock is not.

I sent my Strat back with 1 on the flash counter, and otherwise completely stock, never heard a word from VZW. As far as Asurion goes, that is an insurance claim... in theory, you could have tried to flash some off the wall ICS ROM intended for the GNex and that is the reason the phone is broke and they should still cover it with no questions asked. (Again, in theory)


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I haven't heard anything...i put it back to stock though. Got the wife a droid 4, still wondering about that. The screen on the strat was awesome but it was slow and 2 replacements couldn't hold a data or call connection. The droid 4 holds signal strong and it's fast as hell, but the screen is just aweful!


----------

